# Meat Stuck in Teeth (i.e. Why is my dog weird)



## Gracelikerain (Jan 4, 2012)

Please tell me I am not the only person whose dog gets random bits of meat stuck in his teeth for hours after he eats?


We seem to be most of the way through his weird food avoidance and I have introduced as much whole meat (instead of ground) as my budget permits. I am also learning to deal with a less than sparkly beard and how to best clean up his paws. However this newest hurdle has me stumped. He eats his meat either defrosted or half-way frozen (for bone-in meals to slow him down). Probably one out of every three meals I will find a string of connective tissue wrapped around one of his teeth. It's rather gross and I cannot imagine that it is good for his dental health. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

One would think it would really irritate him. I know it drives me nuts if I can feel food stuck in my teeth! I don't have any helpful advice, though.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Buck occasionally gets chunks of meat stuck in his back teeth. Like, WAAY back there. It tends to cause carcass breath.

I have a canine toothbrush that I had for Dude before we started raw and I use that to give those back teeth (and all of them just case) a good scrub and that typically loosens up anything stuck back there and the smell goes away.

I would just make it a habit to check his teeth every day or every other day to make sure any "leftovers" are taken care of. 

The things we do for these dogs...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get a dental scraper (don't know the official name) and use that to scrape out bits of meat that get stuck. It happens on occasion.


----------

